# Family



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

A most criminally-neglected group, producing seven studio LPs of varying degrees of eclectic greatness by the prolific songwriting tandem of Roger Chapman & Charlie Whitney, the former being one of the music's greatest singers (my personal favorite). Apparently, progsters Yes and Genesis took notice (and probably others).


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a couple albums including the second one. The early albums are pretty interesting. Roger Chapman's voice probably won't appeal to many listeners. I'm not crazy about it myself.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Instrumentally I thought they were intriguing, but sadly I'm one of those who couldn't take full advantage because RC's caprine vibrato irritated the hell out of me every time I heard it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Caprine vibrato


I not only learned of a new group I hadn't known, but I also learned a new (and appropriate) word.


----------

